# Black Subby STi, stick paint respray correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*The STi was hit by a drunk driver wall on the drivers side, whole side was re-sprayed.... bodyshop in the end sanded the entire car.

Issues included sanding scratches left over, solvent pop and runs in the clear.

Car came in very clean, wheels almost immaculate.

Little EZ brush works very well in between calipers and the hub mounting face. P21s gel cleaned up the barrels quick too.










Paint was pressure washed and I pre-soaked the whole car with a biodegradable APC at 5:1, this helped remove most of the prior wax coating.

Some of the prior oils/glaze dripping off with the pre-soak (learned this trick from Bryan Bursnwroth)



















Car was rinsed again and washed with lusso auto bathe then clayed with Sonus green

Correction work



















The paint was very unreceptive to the rotary, lots of buffer skip. Swicthed over to the new PC for correction, a little improvement but still very very sticky. I have done 2 OPB colored STI's prior and although they have a little sticky paint issue they are easily corrected.

This car was absorbing polish like crazy and gumming up cutting pads with 15seconds or so. After a few phone calls to Bob and Ryan (Rydawg) I realized there wasnt a wright or wrong answer as to how to approach correction on this clear, it just was a problem child.

M105 was needed to take care of some of the deeper defects but it was too aggressive for the paint and gummed up the pads very quickly.

Ened up with

SIP w/ green polishing pad
106FA w/ green polishing pad again
PO87mc w/ blue finishing pad

Even PO85rd on the PC left minor holograms, I switched up to 87mc because it has a tiny bit less cut and a bit more lubrication

After the 106FA, holos










After 87mc




























Hood 50/50, haziness on the bottom half, corrected upper half










Finished the hood and brough it outside to inspect my work




























Uncorrected area, rids and holos from the bodyshop










Opposite side corrected










Some experimenting with the new cyan cutting pads










Some results after the experimenting with the new cyan cutting pads. I like these pads on certain paints. I need to use them on a few more cars to give a conclusive review on weather they are great or just good.










Back to the issues, with the sun out I could see what else was left on the rest of the cah



















Sanding scratches left over on the trunk










Wing 50/50



















Before










After










In the end I was very disappointed I couldn't get complete correction in every area. I'd say the car got to about 90% as a whole.

It got very messy during correction so I re-washed it with the FK1 shampoo/degreaser and gave it an IPA bath before LSP.

2 coats of blackfire wet diamond left to cure 2 hours each
wheel sealed with rejex for winter

Dusted off with "Zee" duster, used to make fun of it but now am a believer:thumb:










Finished product






















































































































Thanks for looking

:thumb:*


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb :thumb:

Was in a bit of a mess but looks great now


----------



## Tobster (Dec 13, 2007)

great correction work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking turnaround! very nice indeed


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Good stuff...Looks stunning


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome job


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work, especially considering the work needed, well done.

Chris.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice revival!


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

mint mate


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

:thumb: 

Great work, looks stunning.


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Job well done


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic turn around, that was in a pretty poor state, well done!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

ALANSHR said:


> Fantastic turn around, that was in a pretty poor state, well done!


Thanks, its a shame more bodyshops cannot put out quality work


----------



## CCM (Oct 15, 2009)

Have one myself and didn't find the paint too bad, soft but not that sticky. Little bit of bad luck in finding that one.
However top job on it, end result is excellent !


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice indeed


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Great work !


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

This was a lot of work, nice results


----------



## 200sx (May 5, 2010)

Stunning job mate!


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Gotta say as someone still learning love reading your threads, have learnt alot.....great turn around with this - fantastic motor - have a defo soft spot for the Hawkeye in black or white....well done fella.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice work, looks great


----------



## SouthernStyles (May 31, 2010)

Awesome work love the deep wet black! Also i was wondering what brand spray bottles you are using with the blue ring.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work. Always a joy to read your write ups


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Could feel your pain with this one Dave but after all the blood sweat and tears to leave this is testament to your professionalism :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good work


----------

